# The "I wish I could do a ____ tank" thread



## Chubbs the Jellybean (Jun 16, 2009)

What kind of tanks do you all wish you could set up? I know we all have thoughts about amazing tanks we wish we could set up... List your "fish fantasies"

Mine...

125 All male hap/peacock
180 Moba Frontosa Colony
300+ CA Community
500 Peacock Bass 
75 Planted CA/SA (small cichlids and dwarfs)
and lastly... 90 "Wet Pet" Flowerhorn


----------



## Aulonocara_Freak (May 19, 2011)

1,000 gallon all male Aulonocara tank
300 gallon planted apistogramma community
100 gallon shellie tank
125 gallon Discus tank 
60 gallon angel tank

Dream's...


----------



## Adrian101 (Jan 24, 2011)

Red tailed cat
ripsaw cat
dovi
African tigerfish
and a massive tank full of small colourful fish like tetras etc. And i mean like hundreds of fish.


----------



## mlancaster (Jul 24, 2009)

As was posted on another thread; I enjoy day dreaming about a 125g + barb tank (bigger the better, obviously):

Tinfoils
Roseline Sharks
Tigers
Clowns

With an extremely large school of juli cories.

It is fun to dream; but cichlids will always win out for my larger tanks.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## CITADELGRAD87 (Mar 26, 2003)

I would like a large saltwarer tank, large enough for 5-7 foot sharks, rays, and a ton of other interesting stuff.


----------



## Andy Somnifac (Jun 1, 2005)

I just want to be able to find species I want locally... Most tangs are impossible to find around here. Those that are, well, prices aren't too friendly too the wallet.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

my dream tank is to have my living rom floor be the tank =p. i actually got it planned out and all till the lady said no -.-

basically its 2 feet deep and run the length and width of my living room with the lid of the tank being the floor we stand sit and do whatever on. got a quote on the project and the old lady blew her head so it shall remains a dream.


----------



## football mom (Feb 19, 2006)

I'd like a big Takashi Amano style planted tank.


----------



## Dominateprimate (Aug 27, 2011)

200 frontosa
300 Oscar
120 SA
220 local lake bottom( largemouth bass, bluegill, channel cats, red eared sliders, crappie, whites, and smallmouth)  
90 flat w/ freshwater stingrays


----------



## Narwhal72 (Sep 26, 2006)

A 5' x 8' x 4' tank looked at from the 5' end with Benthochromis tricoti, shellies, and Tropheus.

Fake rock wall on both sides to create a long deep canyon.

Same tank but filled with mbuna.

Same tank but add in driftwood logs and put in Geophagus and Royal plecos.

Andy


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

30K-40K SA biotope. Only 36" deep though so it covers a HUGE area.


----------



## clgkag (Mar 22, 2008)

A sa/ca tank 4ft deep and 3ft tall that would wrap around 3 sides of the rec room.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

10,000g wild tefe tank 

And a nice 5000g marine reef tank


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

Underground swimming pool, set up like a natural pond. Maybe some live plants.

Fish - Red tailed cat, Shovel Nose, Lima, etc. I want nothing but a big cat pond. I WILL have a pond with large cats in it, I so badly want to be able to go into my back yard and look into the water and see giant fish just swimming under the surface. 
That would be beyond awesome. 
I want to know if a chihuahua fell in, it would probably be eaten lol

I love monster fish, and the personality of catfish types are awesome.

I would also love a big pond, probably 1700 or so gallons and have large bichir, probably a whole bunch of Ornates. Love those fish as well.


----------



## johnc87 (Jul 26, 2011)

pookie! said:


> Underground swimming pool, set up like a natural pond. Maybe some live plants.


i was actually in the planning stage of doing this exact same thing ( except with large mouth bass,chanel cats and gar ) but ended up selling the house before it could begin.


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

johnc87 said:


> pookie! said:
> 
> 
> > Underground swimming pool, set up like a natural pond. Maybe some live plants.
> ...


Aww  thats sucky! I am looking to buy a house, possibly one with a pool thats not usable for people, maybe get the house really cheap because of it and just have a pool pond! 
I love how low the housing market is in AZ right now, everything is so low..


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Usually if the pool is not working it's because it leaks.


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I want a tank like the ones at Cabella's!


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> Usually if the pool is not working it's because it leaks.


I have seen pools with cracks that are not suitable for people and the guy was breeding food tilapia in it and it worked fine for breeding and growing the fish..


----------



## jayzerus (Jun 23, 2011)

A 300g in-wall Dwarf South American community tank.

In a man room.

Someday...


----------

